

Reasons Not to Use Hadoop for Analytics - bsg75
http://www.quantivo.com/blog/top-5-reasons-not-use-hadoop-analytics

======
kylemaxwell
Hopefully, anyone pondering a new project would investigate Hadoop (or any
other tool) before choosing it. Not built for ad hoc queries? Yeah, that's
fairly open. Requires programming ability? Well, yes, that's the intent: it's
not a studio-type environment. You need staff to keep it running? If you have
thousands of nodes and need them, then you probably should already have the
resources for an engineer or two.

Maybe I'm missing something, but it sounds like the author tried to fit a tool
to his needs rather than choosing a tool that already does so.

~~~
bsg75
A mistake many groups tend to make.

------
spidaman
Hadoop is good at what it's designed for (data processing parallelization
built by programmers) and bad at what it's not (ad hoc queries by people who
are not programmers).

Move along here folks, nothing to see here.

~~~
bunderbunder
I'd constrain the description of what it's good at even further. The kind of
data processing parallelization it's designed to support is map/reduce. That's
only one out of a wide array of possible ways to organize a distributed
processing job, and not all tasks are well-suited to it.

------
pete_o
I work at Quantivo and we didn't post this but appreciate the shout out. Joe
added a technical whitepaper written by another Quantivo staffer to his blog
post, check it out.

------
jshen
What does ad-hoc queries on extremely large datasets easily and in a
reasonable amount of time?

~~~
haberman
Google BigQuery (disclaimer: I work on the BigQuery team):
<https://developers.google.com/bigquery/>

~~~
pete_o
Blog post from my brother (we both work at Quantivo) on BigQuery:
[http://www.quantivo.com/blog/3-big-technical-limitations-
goo...](http://www.quantivo.com/blog/3-big-technical-limitations-googles-
bigquery).

~~~
haberman
This blog post would be more compelling if it made a case for how Quantivo
avoids these BigQuery "limitations." Or if it were possible to find any
technical detail about Quantivo's architecture without having to give out
personal information first ([http://www.quantivo.com/resources/wp-behavior-
analytics-tech...](http://www.quantivo.com/resources/wp-behavior-analytics-
tech-intro)).

BigQuery is based on Dremel, which is an open book:
<http://research.google.com/pubs/pub36632.html>

------
greesil
Sounds like an ad for Quantivo. You can pry MapReduce out of my cold, dead
hands.

